# DIY Fly Fishing SUP



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey Guys, new to the forum and to fly fishing. I reside in Houston but been fishing (conventional tackle) in Rockport TX for a couple years inconsistently and ready to take the fly fishing plunge. fished out of kayaks on the flats and will be getting the skiff one day after and amazing days sight fishing reds. Until skiff day, i had the idea to build my own SUP i could use to cruise the canals, let the wife do her yoga on it, but mainly so i could fly fish from it.
its a hollow frame wood design, so i have lots of play when decided what accessories to add to the board. but once i glass the board there is no going back,
so asking y'all for any tips or recommendations for accessories on a SUP that could be drawn from the skiff world (dont think ill need jack plates yet) that are Fly oriented.
thinking about flush mounting some yakattack tracks into the wood or using their SUP leash plug adapters to add accessories. maybe even micro pole?

excited about the board here are pics of the build process so far. mostly cedar with a few pine strips for contrast, will prob end up being 11' to 11'-6",


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Cool.
I've been thinking about the same project. I'm thinking, you're doing.....cudos. 

Your lofting/ribs look pretty good. CNC,kit?

If/when I do it, the one feature that I've seen and thought I would incorporate in my project was a false deck on the front 1/3 of the board. This deck sat about 3'' or so above the regular deck along the centerline and curved down to the gunwales. Think about a bath slipper. Seemed like a nice place to stash wade shoes, dry bag, fly box, etc. May even be able to slide the rod sections under there and keep them from being stepped on. Sounds easy in thought, not sure about in practice.

Are you planning to fill your board with foam?


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

thanks Clam, used my buddy's garage level CNC for the ribs, got the plans off of Jarvis Boards in Austin, 
thats not a bad idea, Jarvis actually has plans for a board (bath slipper, lol) like that on the website. little custom add ons and you will be ready
Jarvis San Jacinto model
this is my first time building anything that floats so i stuck with the simpler model, although i am worried about the potential hull slap of a flat bottom board.
not doing foam, gonna leave it hollow with some vents to keep the fiberglass from peeling. its a big board so should float fine with me and a small cooler. right now, planning rod holder, cooler tie downs and maybe a anchor trolley system, although id rather the micro power pole.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool project


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a plan for a Everglades poling skiff in the book Gladesmen. I have wondered why someone hasn't done exactly what you are doing. Nice work.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks great, keep us posted with lots of pics.


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Did not expect you to be building the SUP from scratch when I clicked on this. Very cool


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

chumpwg said:


> Hey Guys, new to the forum and to fly fishing. I reside in Houston but been fishing (conventional tackle) in Rockport TX for a couple years inconsistently and ready to take the fly fishing plunge. fished out of kayaks on the flats and will be getting the skiff one day after and amazing days sight fishing reds. Until skiff day, i had the idea to build my own SUP i could use to cruise the canals, let the wife do her yoga on it, but mainly so i could fly fish from it.
> its a hollow frame wood design, so i have lots of play when decided what accessories to add to the board. but once i glass the board there is no going back,
> so asking y'all for any tips or recommendations for accessories on a SUP that could be drawn from the skiff world (dont think ill need jack plates yet) that are Fly oriented.
> thinking about flush mounting some yakattack tracks into the wood or using their SUP leash plug adapters to add accessories. maybe even micro pole?
> ...


It will be amazing to land your first fish on this when it’s done. Saying to yourself, wait. I built this? Amazing. Keep up the good work. Good luck 👍


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

One thing I wish my SUP had is a vertical paddle holder similar to Bote boards, but behind me. Power pole would be awesome, I’ve been using a stick it pin for years and it’s a hassle to pull up while maintaining balance. What is the targeted weight of a wood SUP?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice project.. I wish I had a shop with tools. Always wanted to build one of the Chesapeake Light Craft Kaholo with some slight modifications, little deeper v-entry bow and a wider tail, with a custom shallow water fin setup.
They offer classes where all tools and parts are available to different builds.

I would suggest some tie-down points, like leash plug inserts but large ones, so you could secure a small drybox/cooler to stand on for poling and/or sit on to take a break, re-rig...

I don't really fly fish from mine but the DrafonFly 13'6" has a great design with a clean forward deck area,


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As someone who has fly fished from a SUP...my advice would be to keep it simple with as few accessories as possible.

I strapped a small Yeti to mine and attached a rod holder to it. A couple of tethers for a paddle and the stake out pole that also doubled as a push pole. That was it.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

Reed Wilson said:


> It will be amazing to land your first fish on this when it’s done. Saying to yourself, wait. I built this? Amazing. Keep up the good work. Good luck 👍


thanks Reed, yeah im excited to do this, was wading on a flat by Lydia Ann lighthouse in port aransas this weekend thinking the same thing.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

Copahee Hound said:


> One thing I wish my SUP had is a vertical paddle holder similar to Bote boards, but behind me. Power pole would be awesome, I’ve been using a stick it pin for years and it’s a hassle to pull up while maintaining balance. What is the targeted weight of a wood SUP?


Hound i was looking and the Bote paddle sheathes and thinking how i could replicate that exact thing, will have to dial down the transition from paddle to fly rod and make sure i can do it quickly and quietly.








looks like that would be hell with line management, but maybe like you said put it aft


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

Copahee Hound said:


> One thing I wish my SUP had is a vertical paddle holder similar to Bote boards, but behind me. Power pole would be awesome, I’ve been using a stick it pin for years and it’s a hassle to pull up while maintaining balance. What is the targeted weight of a wood SUP?


final weight without me or cooler, should be around 40, mostly cedar which is light weight wood


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

re. paddle sheath, I use a pretty $$ full carbon paddle and always thought the slot Bote has for the paddle looked like an easy way to break the tip off the paddle.. with it in front like the Bote has is in the way of any fishing, worse for fly fishing, and aft it would almost have to be vertical and that might prove to be hard to keep the paddle from leaning/falling sideways.
The transition from paddle or push pole to casting is always kind of awkward.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

The Bote Rackham has two different scupper anchor points in the board itself. My buddy fishes his rackham compared to my HD those two scupper holes that you can put an achor stick through are 100% worth the extra cost - time and effort in your case. 

Being able to stake out easily and quietly while there is a school of reds headed your way is a huge advantage. 

I don't use my tackle rack often. Most of the time I end up wearing a sling pack and set my fly rod in between my feet. I often bring a 2.5 gallon bucket with a slit cut in it to set the rod with line stripped out into the bucket. It definitely allows me to pick up and take quicker shots than if I didn't have it. 

I haven't fished a board with yakattack racks on it. But have heard of them sometimes catching flyline. Not necessarily trying to steer you away from it. But if the deck isn't flat the fly line will catch it wayyyyyyyy more often than you think. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

Brandon thanks, I like the small bucket idea for a strip basket/rod holder, definitely cheaper that a strip mat or something and great option for rod placement, good call with the yakattack rails, i thought mounting them flush would prevent line snare but now that i think about it, strategically placed leash plugs and the (Yakattack SUP Adapters) will be better. i can adjust and remove accessories as i use the board differently. definitely want to be able to remove all accessories for a clean look for paddling only, and then mount the necessary gear for fly and conventional fishing.
bare bones for fly fishing, little more gadgets for conventional


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

krash said:


> re. paddle sheath, I use a pretty $$ full carbon paddle and always thought the slot Bote has for the paddle looked like an easy way to break the tip off the paddle.. with it in front like the Bote has is in the way of any fishing, worse for fly fishing, and aft it would almost have to be vertical and that might prove to be hard to keep the paddle from leaning/falling sideways.
> The transition from paddle or push pole to casting is always kind of awkward.


dang Crash, that didnt even cross my mind for the paddle breaking in the sheath, i will be making my own paddle too so would be pretty upset about snapping it. 
you think the $$ was a good investment for the carbon fiber paddle? been going back and forth on spending the money, can always just do it at a later date i guess


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I highly recommend a carbon paddle. I skimped on the first one and after a few trips upgraded because of the added fatigue


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

krash said:


> Nice project.. I wish I had a shop with tools. Always wanted to build one of the Chesapeake Light Craft Kaholo with some slight modifications, little deeper v-entry bow and a wider tail, with a custom shallow water fin setup.


I finished my board about a year ago. If I were to do it again I would have opted for the 12’ instead of the 14’. Also would have sprayed the bottom with 2 part paint.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

What plans did you use for that?


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

jasonrl23 said:


> I finished my board about a year ago. If I were to do it again I would have opted for the 12’ instead of the 14’. Also would have sprayed the bottom with 2 part paint.
> View attachment 181874


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

60hertz said:


> What plans did you use for that?


CLC Boatworks Koholo 14 only I went hybrid on the deck with Sitka Spruce and Mahogany. Fin box is cypress and is a low profile fin.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Full carbon paddle I highly recommend, a few hours of paddling you'll really be glad you did.

Jason.. you do a class of build from the full kit ? and why would you recommend the 12 over the 14 ?
Very nice looking board.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

krash said:


> Full carbon paddle I highly recommend, a few hours of paddling you'll really be glad you did.
> 
> Jason.. you do a class of build from the full kit ? and why would you recommend the 12 over the 14 ?
> Very nice looking board.


I worked in prototyping for 2 years. We made parts for the military. So I knew my way around glue and glass quite well before I started. Even then I could spend 50% less on the same build if I did it again


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

I fish a very simple board. It’s only features are some sea dek type standing material (Also dulls out sound from setting the paddle down) and it floats. I use an Opros rod holder on my waist that helps smooth out the paddle to rod transition. I’ve missed enough fish to file the following complaints and recommendations. Hopefully I will get to live vicariously through your build.

Fly line management: Line likes to run off the side of my board, trail behind, and then get stuck around the fin on the port side.

Fins: I took off my big fin to get shallow. Tracking is pretty bad with only two small side fins but I’d rather get two paddles/side than watch reds crawl from a distance.

Fly line management: When I set the paddle in between my legs, it sometimes goes through my free line. Line getting stuck under the paddle either keeps the cast short or more likely spooks the fish by lifting the paddle and dropping it.

Hull slap: My board is round in the nose with a little bit of rocker up there. I have literally watched as schools of fish swam steadily away from me as I tried to approach from downwind.

Paddle: Adjustable paddles either collapse while pushing off bottom (clamp/friction style) or go clickity clack (spring button style). Since your building your own you get to build it specifically for your height.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

HunterOnFly said:


> Hull slap: My board is round in the nose with a little bit of rocker up there. I have literally watched as schools of fish swam steadily away from me as I tried to approach from downwind.


thats what ive been worried about mine, same shape sounds like

thanks for tips


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Chump and Jason,

Those are beautiful builds. Got me thinking now but all the plans say 260lbs max weight and I bring 250 by without gear. 

I am almost finished refitting a 22' Aquasport Osprey. Here is what I intend to use as a fly rod holder, stripping basket. 2 for $13.00 so if I have to replace them every year, so what?

They collapse to a small disc for storage. Might need some weight in the bottom to keep them stable but it's worth the cost of admission.










Amazon.com: Larpur Popup Mesh Laundry Basket, Collapsible and Portable Clothes Washing Laundry Hamper with Reinforced Carry Handle (Grey*2) : Home & Kitchen


Buy Larpur Popup Mesh Laundry Basket, Collapsible and Portable Clothes Washing Laundry Hamper with Reinforced Carry Handle (Grey*2): Pop-Up Laundry Hampers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> Hey Guys, new to the forum and to fly fishing. I reside in Houston but been fishing (conventional tackle) in Rockport TX for a couple years inconsistently and ready to take the fly fishing plunge. fished out of kayaks on the flats and will be getting the skiff one day after and amazing days sight fishing reds. Until skiff day, i had the idea to build my own SUP i could use to cruise the canals, let the wife do her yoga on it, but mainly so i could fly fish from it.
> its a hollow frame wood design, so i have lots of play when decided what accessories to add to the board. but once i glass the board there is no going back,
> so asking y'all for any tips or recommendations for accessories on a SUP that could be drawn from the skiff world (dont think ill need jack plates yet) that are Fly oriented.
> thinking about flush mounting some yakattack tracks into the wood or using their SUP leash plug adapters to add accessories. maybe even micro pole?
> ...


Hey did you end up finishing this? I'm starting a similar build (Jarvis kit) and would love to see how yours turned out.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

springbranch42 said:


> Hey did you end up finishing this? I'm starting a similar build (Jarvis kit) and would love to see how yours turned out.


NOPE! still gluing away, missed some time working on it with some travel, but got back into the groove a week ago
man i hate gluing and clamping at this point ugh, not a wood worker by any means but appreciating the lessons as i fumble through
got the bottom done and almost done with the top.
then the side rails, nose and tail blocks
then she will be ready for sanding.









What board are you building? hopefully the San Jac that one looks awesome 
what kind of wood you gonna use?
full disclosure, you will get zero support from Jarvis, i sent them so many emails with no replies at all.
the "plans" are more of a guideline, but its not that complicated so you can figure it out.

my advice is dont skimp on the work table. i slapped together some plywood on saw horses and wish i would have built a sturdier foundation. 
have plenty of clamps at the ready and make sure they are long enough for when you get to gluing skins toward the edge of the board
be mindful of any attachments you want other than fin box, air vents; and where you want them on the board, need to reinforce the board underneath the skins before you close it up

hopefully will make some headway this weekend and will have better pics for you guys


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

alright fellas, got some work done this weekend, finished the skins on top and bottom and trimmed the hangover to the frame. finally can see what finished board will resemble. will be 11' 8" when complete. pretty happy with it so far.
next steps
1. glue up side rails, havent decided how thick to go on side rails, might just do 1/4" to reduce weight, but might do 2 layers of 1/4" pine and cedar (1/2" total) will be more durable but heavier.
2.glue up nose and tail blocks.
3. shape and sand, fix cosmetics
4. router out and insert fin box, leash plugs, air vent
5. glass it up!
6. go catch an effing fish


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> alright fellas, got some work done this weekend, finished the skins on top and bottom and trimmed the hangover to the frame. finally can see what finished board will resemble. will be 11' 8" when complete. pretty happy with it so far.
> next steps
> 1. glue up side rails, havent decided how thick to go on side rails, might just do 1/4" to reduce weight, but might do 2 layers of 1/4" pine and cedar (1/2" total) will be more durable but heavier.
> 2.glue up nose and tail blocks.
> ...


Nice, I'm doing the 11'8" San Jac. Agreed about the lack of support from Jarvis, I've also found communicating with them to be a waste of time. Saw someone on another thread that did one out of plywood instead with some sort of a gel coat and am starting to wonder if I should've done that instead.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

be sure to share your build for the San Jac, i think that is a better model for fishing (quieter) will be interested to see it staged out.


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Man Im still trying to tie my own flies


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> Hound i was looking and the Bote paddle sheathes and thinking how i could replicate that exact thing, will have to dial down the transition from paddle to fly rod and make sure i can do it quickly and quietly.
> View attachment 181793
> 
> looks like that would be hell with line management, but maybe like you said put it aft


I have been fly fishing from my Bote Rackham for a few years now and I would not recommend counting on a paddle sheath style holder for fly fishing. Its great for quickly stowing, but it ends up pointed directly at your chest, right in the way of casting. Paddleboard fly fishing is constant movement, the fish are moving and so is the paddler usually. Being able to quickly change casting direction is key and the paddle being anywhere but flat on the deck is just a hindrance. Luckily my Rackham is wicked stable so I just quickly/quietly lay it flat on the deck and have never had an issue with the paddle getting away, even while landing reds.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

@Finnatic Thanks Fin, yep that's exactly what ive resolved in doing with my set up.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> alright fellas, got some work done this weekend, finished the skins on top and bottom and trimmed the hangover to the frame. finally can see what finished board will resemble. will be 11' 8" when complete. pretty happy with it so far.
> next steps
> 1. glue up side rails, havent decided how thick to go on side rails, might just do 1/4" to reduce weight, but might do 2 layers of 1/4" pine and cedar (1/2" total) will be more durable but heavier.
> 2.glue up nose and tail blocks.
> ...


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

@Clamfoot i will leave a section for baby girl to go wild with some paint lol


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks great. Some awesome boards in this thread.


----------

